# NEED HELP ASAP!!!



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok I have a serious problem on my hands here. Last night, had the breeding pair in a 40 long to breed, a 10" female red belly and a 8" male red belly. Well needles to say, the male was not having it and tore the f*ck out of my female, my first large piranha mambo. Here anal fin is completely gone with body bites to the area of the anal fin, Her fins are torn up as well but that is not a biggy. I found her last night 7-10-03 @9 o-oclock or so and I have checked on her though out the night and she is still breathing. I found her lying on her side breathing. I moved her with the net and she swam around for a min or town then floated to the top and has layed on her side since then. I have treated her with Mela-Fix, added salt, and raised the temp to 82 degrees and turned off her lights and put towels all around the glass so no light is allowed in so it wont stress her out? I am up to any other suggestions and no i wil lnot take a pic as i do not want to stress her. I have done everything I can think of and so far she has been holding on for more than 12hrs. Any other ideas or remedies? Stress coat help her any? Anything????


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Sounds like you done about all you can do to help her, what happens now is up to her, she may surprise you and come around. A little Stress Coat may help and sure won't hurt.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do not add anything else... leave her alone and let her recover. She's laying sideways due to the stress from her ordeal. If there aren't any serious injuries to her body, she should be fine.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah her whole anal fin is missing and about 1/2" above it as well. She is breathing stil lon her side. I thought she was on her side due to stress. I hope she pulls through this.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahh no worries.. unless you provide space for it from any other harm, it will be fine. I currently have a Piraya which has NO tail fin whatsoever!! Finn rot was the reason for this and had more bitten off from another Piraya. As of now, the tail fin is slowly recovering and forming.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah it just has me worried as she has been laying on her side the past day and still breathing, seeing her on her sid ei know is not good I just hop she uprights herself sometime soon, I know it is due to stress, but stil lworries the hell out of me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to hear this


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

first time mine bred it was rough, the male was tore down to the flesh on both shoulders.

how long have you been breeding them for?

good luck


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, she passed away last night. Checked on her about 1am and she was breathing very faintly so I knew the end was near for her. My first ever large piranha. I measured her ans she was 10" exactly. I am going to see how much it costs to get a taxiderist to make a replica of her. Mambo is in piranha heaven now swimming with the best of the best, god rest her soul.


----------

